# Exactly What is a 1911?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Been sort of perusing this forum for awhile, and seems to me you gentlemen call any Browning design a 1911.

Now, I'm an old six-shooter man myself, but am aware of the auto-loaders. Some of my best friends own autoloaders, and they're good people. In fact, I've owned and shot some in my time.

But I've always been taught the M1911 was World War I vintage, and about 1921 revisions were made to bring the pistol up to M1911A1 configuration.

So, maybe Government Model might be a more nearly accurate term?

Bob Wright


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

On March 29th, 1911, the Browning-designed, Colt-produced .45 Automatic pistol, was selected as the official sidearm of the Armed Forces of U.S.A., and named Model 1911.
That original pistol, was very similar to the pistols produced today. One easily-distinguishable external difference is the crescent-shaped cuts, behind the trigger of the contemporary pistols, which were missing from the original design and were adopted later on, and which first appeared on model M1911A1.
The Colt Model 1911 was slightly improved in early 1920's when the flat mainspring housing was replaced with an arched one a shorter hammer spur was used, a short trigger was made standard as well as a longer grip safety. The new model was named Colt M-1911 A1 Government Model. 
So your right Bob but I think it's just easier to say 1911.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

You are correct sir. 1911A1 would be the right term.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

you are right but like many call revolver 6 shooters it is just common slang of a type of weapon design


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Technically, the names indicate different pistols based on the same frame. The military designations are:

Model of 1911, U.S. Army/U.S. Navy serial number 1 up to, but not including 700000. This included all contractors.

M1911A1 beginning with serial number 700000 throrugh the end of production in 1945. This included all contractors.

The Colt Government Model was the commercial version of the military model and the name was chosen specifically to play on the success of the Model Of 1911. This was called the Model "O" frame at Colts.

The Colt Super .38 was based on the same frame as was the Colt Ace and the 9MM Luger version. Then came the Commander, etc, etc...

A tad confusing, heh????? They are all different, but the same!!!!!


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

And then, of course, there's the Colt 19*91* A1...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, the 1911 came out after the 1910 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

What is a 1911? 
Well, let me tell you sir that is one of the finest piece of machinery ever produced! Heh-heh


















I have shot some of those guns with those round things that whirl and twirl. 
I have even owned a few. Some of my best friends own a few.

But, in my old age I have come to rely on one of my Colts everyday.

Bob, good luck with those whirly things!:smt1099


----------

